# Синяки без причины вдоль позвоночника



## Дмитрий Гатицкий (3 Янв 2014)

Мне 26 лет после частых и резких поднятий гантелей (тренировки не регулярные организм не подготовлен) через некоторое время появились синяки в поясничном отделе и вдоль позвоночника, при нажатии на них болей нет. При неудачном повороте или взятии чего то тяжелого резкая боль. Могли бы сказать первичный диагноз. К врачу только собираюсь так как заметил синяки.
2 дня назад был в бане.
 только сегодня.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2014)

А в бане товарищ делал массаж.


----------



## Дмитрий Гатицкий (4 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А в бане товарищ делал массаж.


 В бане ничего не делал.. Пользовался массажной подушкой именно на этом месте. Это от массажа?


----------



## линуксоид (4 Янв 2014)

Первичный диагноз сказать можно, но для постановки любого диагноза необходимо обследоваться. 
Причиной таких гематом может быть что угодно, начиная от передозировки антикоагулянтов, до слишком интенсивного воздействия на кожу. Понаблюдайте за течением гематомы. Если без видимых причин (механического характера) будет  появляться,усиливаться, не исчезать - признак заболевания (от нарушения св.системы крови, до васкулита, заболевания печени и т.д.).
В норме  подобные гематомы, вызванные механическим воздействием, самостоятельно проходят в течении недели.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2014)

линуксоид написал(а):


> Первичный диагноз сказать можно ,но для постановки любого диагноза необходимо обследоваться .Причиной таких гематом может быть что угодно ,начиная от передозировки антикоагулянтов ,до слишком интенсивного воздействия на кожу . Понаблюдайте за течением гематомы .Если без видимых причин (механического характера) будет  появляться ,усиливаться ,не исчезать -- признак заболевания (от нарушения св.системы крови ,до васкулита ,заболев. печени и тд) .В норме ,подобные гематомы вызванные механ.воздействием самостоятельно проходят в течении недели.


Доктор, прав.
Масажную подушку кладите в следующий раз через махровое полотенце.


----------



## линуксоид (5 Янв 2014)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Доктор, прав.
> Масажную подушку кладите в следующий раз через махровое полотенце.


Я, мой шеф (64кг), пара друзей, сидим в сауне.
Выпили, анестезиолог Юра (110 кг) предложил шефу сделать турецкий массаж стопами.
Я - Юра ,прекрати, ты че?!
Юра - Анатоличь, ложитесь, я умею!
Я -  Э ,ээээ,эээ, куда???!!!
Хрррр , Хрррр...
.....через 1,5 часа  в рентгенкабинете:
Рентгенолог Игорь - Шеф ,2 ребра.
Гипсовую лангету  накладывали  под улыбки травматолога Сереги, который обдумывал наш рассказ и улыбался.
Пы сЫ: думать надо даже в бане. Желательно головой, а не тем местом, на котором сидят в парилке....


----------

